# FR: she persuaded him to try



## -ellis

Bonjour!

I'm not sure how I would write this sentence:

Sa mère avait des autres idées et *lui* a persuadé d’essayer le théâtre. ​Would I use lui? Or would I use la?

Sa mère avait des autres idées et *l'*a persuadé d’essayer le théâtre. ​I am referring to a female.

Thank you!


----------



## janpol

Sa mère avait d'autres idées et *l'*a persuadée d’essayer le théâtre. ​


----------



## -ellis

Merci! 

Just one question though: isn't *la* used for a direct object? Isn't the object here an indirect object? That's why I wasn't sure whether to use lui or la. I would love to learn and understand why


----------



## janpol

c'est "la" cod = Sa mère *l'*a persuadée d’essayer le théâtre. 
Elle a persuadé Marie d’essayer le théâtre. 
Elle a persuadé *qui* ? Réponse : Marie > COD (objet direct), le pronom personnel féminin COD est "la" > ici "l'" à cause du "a" qui suit
 
Elle a dit à Marie d’essayer le théâtre.
elle a dit *à qui* ? Réponse : *à* Marie > COI (objet indirect), le pronom personnel féminin ou masculin COI est "lui" > elle* lui* a dit.......


----------



## -ellis

Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## janpol

eLLIS, tu dis "I am referring to a female" et "she persuaded *him* to try"
j'ai considéré qu'il s'agissait de la mère et de la fille.


----------



## geostan

In North America we're often taught to use _persuader_ with an indirect object, but this is an older usage. The current structure is _persuader qqn de faire qqch._


----------



## timboleicester

geostan said:


> In North America we're often taught to use _persuader_ with an indirect object, but this is an older usage. The current structure is _persuader qqn de faire qqch._


 
I think this is the other way round....

persuader quelqu'un de faire quelque chose or more usually nowadays

persuader à quelqu'un de faire quelque chose...

Therefore to my mind the sentence should be rendered

"elle lui a persuadé d'essayer......"


----------



## janpol

Persuader quelqu'un de quelque chose
persuader à" = n'y aurait-il pas là une interférence avec l'occitan ou le catalan ?


----------



## timboleicester

janpol said:


> Persuader quelqu'un de quelque chose
> persuader à" = n'y aurait-il pas là une interférence avec l'occitan ou le catalan ?


 

My French friend is saying I am wrong but I can't see how...he is relying on what sounds right to him.....but he is from Grenoble...


----------



## geostan

timboleicester said:


> I think this is the other way round....
> 
> persuader quelqu'un de faire quelque chose or more usually nowadays
> 
> persuader à quelqu'un de faire quelque chose...
> 
> Therefore to my mind the sentence should be rendered
> 
> "elle lui a persuadé d'essayer......"



Sorry, I disagree!  From the CNRTL:

*B.* −Amener (quelqu'un) à faire quelque chose.   *1.* [Le suj. désigne une pers.]   *a)* *Qqn persuade qqn de faire qqc.* _J'ai fini par le persuader d'en prendre une _[_garde-malade_]_ que j'ai été chercher_ (Ramuz, _A. Pache_, 1911, p.305). _Se soûler pour trouver le courage de te parler, pour te persuader de t'échapper de ce foutu train d'excursion_ (Camus, _Requiem_, 1956, 1re part., 3e tabl., p.856). 
*b)* _Vx_ ou _littér._ *Qqn persuade à qqn de faire qqc.* _Le moindre cuistre eût pu l'émouvoir, l'irriter, le troubler et, au besoin, lui persuader d'agir ou de s'abstenir dans la sphère de ses goûts les plus purs et de ses habitudes les plus modestes_ (Sand, _Hist. vie_, t.4, 1855, p.362). _Il (...) lui persuada d'écrire_ (Goncourt, _Ch. Demailly_, 1860, p.12).


----------



## janpol

Certains dicos ignorent totalement la construction ancienne et littéraire
le Robert mentionne non pas *Qqn persuade à qqn de faire qqc* mais *"persuader qq ch à qq un" "*qui a quasiment disparu" selon A. REY


----------



## timboleicester

According to "A Comprehensive French Grammar" third edition p. 391


<<Persuader takes either a direct object or an indirect object, i.e. either persuader quelqu'un de faire quelque chose or, more usually nowadays, persuader à quelqu'un de faire quelque chose "to persuade someone to do something>>


I thought this was standard French usage.


----------



## geostan

Here are a couple of paragraphs from the latest edition of Le Bon Usage: 

_On dit le plus souvent persuader qqn de qq. ch. ou de faire qq. ch., ou que … ; la langue soignée connaît aussi persuader à qqn de faire qq. ch., ou que …_
_Il a persuadé les juges de sa bonne foi (Dict. contemp.). — On avait chambré le ministre de l’Éducation Nationale, en le persuadant de ne tenir aucun compte de l’avis de son Conseil supérieur (Dauzat, dans le Fr. mod., juillet 1950, p. 161). — Il a persuadé Tamati que je voulais le faire mourir de peur (Mauriac, Anges noirs, p. 246). 
_
_Il persuada au Cabinet de l’Empereur d’envoyer à Tirpitz le télégramme suivant (de Gaulle, Discorde chez l’ennemi, pp. 37-38). — Le difficile serait plutôt de persuader à mon ancien maître d’abandonner son mouton (Aymé, Contes du chat p., Mouton). — On lui a persuadé de prendre du repos pour ménager sa santé (Dict. contemp.). — J’ai eu du mal à leur persuader que ma solution était plus avantageuse (ib.). — Nous lui persuaderons qu’on ne peut célébrer notre mariage avant le vôtre (Gide, Porte étr., III).

Persuader qq. ch. à qqn est devenu archaïque : On ne persuade aux hommes que ce qu’ils veulent (Joubert, cit. Rob.). — C’est du moins ce qu’il parvint à persuader à son amie (Stendhal, Chartr., VI). — Siron […] m’a affranchi des vaines terreurs et détourné des cruautés que la religion persuade aux hommes ignorants (France, Île des Pingouins, III, 6). — Il se l’affirma : il ne se le persuada pas (Hermant, cit. Grand Lar. langue). — Persuader une vérité à quelqu’un (Ac. 1935). — De même, sans objet indirect : Il faut être bien maladroit […] pour tant redouter de ne pouvoir persuader ce qui est si vrai ! (Stendhal, Chartr., VII.)_


----------



## timboleicester

Well I guess one pays your money and takes your choice...my 2 Grenoblois friends had never heard of the "langue soignée" version....


----------

